# Sa350 Samsung Syncmaster einstellungen



## rakete1 (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

hat evtl jemand den besagten Monitor und hat einstellungen mit den man kräftige und lebendige farben in spielen erreicht? ich bin schon sehr lange am tüfteln aber da kam nie das raus was ich wollte ^^.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Carver (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo Rakete,

habe ebenfalls einen Samsung SA350, genauer gesagt den S24A350H.
Zu deiner Frage: Der Samsung ist ein TN - Panel und bei diesen muß man immer mit gewissen Limitierungen bezüglich Farbtreue und Kontrast leben. Ich hab bei meinem Modell mal die Spyder 3 - Kalibrierungsspinne drangehängt und auf 6500K - Farbtemperatur kalibriert. 
Heraus kamen folgende Werte: Kontrast 75, Helligkeit 25, ROT 45, GRÜN 46, BLAU 40, Gamma Mode1.
Mit diesen Einstellungen bin ich nun sehr zufrieden, das Bild wirkt sehr ausgewogen.
Ansonsten empfehle ich noch den Preset "Warm1". Von den "Bildverschlimmbesserungen" MagicColor, MagicBright und wie die alle heissen, würde ich eher die Finger lassen.

Grüße

M.


----------

